# Now THAT is a DOWNhill track!!! - Champery Pics



## ChamMTB (Feb 23, 2005)

Us Euros are all off to see the WC downhill this weekend in France/Switzerland.....Nico is making his return too.....it's gonna be awesome....

You have to see that track!!! It's more like freefall than riding. Apparently not a single pedal stroke required from start to finish!!! It's barely walkable it's so steep.

Weather forecast is for a wet race too. Nuts!

Everone is on flats - as there are simply no straights, and it's 40 degrees plus for a large part of the time!

Check our Jill Kintners site for the pics - https://www.jillkintner.com

Bets are on......


----------



## KomodoRider (Jul 14, 2004)

its asking me to log on and such.... is there another way to see the track?


----------



## ChamMTB (Feb 23, 2005)

*Sorry - try this link. I mistyped it....*

http://www.jillkintner.com/home.html

It's the nuts....look under Swiss practice.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.jillkintner.com/home.html

You have to scroll down on the right to the section that says "Swiss Inspection"... the photos are there... and holy sh!t they are nuts!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I snagged the photos off her site... here you go....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn that is steeeeeep


----------



## ChamMTB (Feb 23, 2005)

Forecast for Thunderstorms and sunshine.....

Fancy that track in the wet anyone?!


----------



## yinyang (Mar 28, 2005)

That is just rediculous!


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

oh my facking god, that's insane! I can't wait to ride it! 

pfff yeah right


----------



## ChamMTB (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm going over the week after to ride it when the race is all over. It's only about an hour away.

But I'm simply not going if it's wet !!! plenty of summer left to try and get down that in the dry I reckon.....

Looks brilliant though......real downhill. 6 minutes long of that gradient non-stop apparently at pro-speed. Most likely 10 minutes+ for us mortals then!!


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not sure what I would decide, to try and go slow to make the corner with the threat of going over my bars. Or go faster with the threat of totally eating it on the corner.


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

I would like to see someone ride UP that!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

i think we finally see what 'true' downhill' is


----------



## norcobryce (Jan 27, 2007)

that would be a blast.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Bah I climb that for breakfast


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

wow steeps with a million turns i have hard enough time riding a steep like that root section but then with turns, hmmm I would wear complete body armor with 3 full face helmets and a neck brace and tape my wrists and ankels and anything else that might or rather would break on a crash on that beast


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

:eekster: Steep is an understatement! Whew, I would give it a test, ONLY in the dry as many have said. Nice course tho (from what I can see) Some of that is not too far from Vertical:eekster: I would love to the pro's race that at mach speed...
DM


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

:band:


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

Pistol2Ne said:


> wow steeps with a million turns i have hard enough time riding a steep like that root section but then with turns, hmmm I would wear complete body armor with 3 full face helmets and a neck brace and tape my wrists and ankels and anything else that might or rather would break on a crash on that beast


you mean look like this?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I would ride with my pajama


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

that isn't mountain biking, that's base jumping.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey a trail that is about as steep as some local ones around here! Finally, but the have some berms and probabley nicer soil.....


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

that looks soo fun hah


----------



## eviltankass (Mar 11, 2004)

super sick steepness.


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

wow that is so sick i wish that was here on the east coast. it looks like so much fun i know id deff wreck a few times.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

/me puts skidplate in shorts


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Hey a trail that is about as steep as some local ones around here! Finally, but the have some berms and probabley nicer soil.....


No kidding....only you can get traction occasionally on that track and it's way more "open".


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

absolutely amazing, can't wait to see vids


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

desmo13 said:


> /me puts skidplate in shorts


more like remove skidmarks from shorts


----------



## Andrew69 (Jun 4, 2007)

08nwsula said:


> that isn't mountain biking, that's base jumping.


Yep
Ill watch thanks


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Sweet.

I like that last pic that was posted.


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

i wish i could ride that. that is amazing.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

SJensen said:


> more like remove skidmarks from shorts


You selling your bike Scott???


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

austinb89 said:


> that looks soo fun hah


Yup...much better than our east coast "courses".


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Can't wait for next year's Earthed!! That looks wicked.


----------



## djamgils (Oct 23, 2006)

http://play.freecaster.com/1000006/1001309

preview of the track. its insane.


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

Holy [email protected]


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

That Course sSICK  It made me tired just watching I would liike to give it a run... Thank for the Vid:thumbsup:


----------



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

Too bad more tracks aren't like that.


----------



## lagarto grande (Jun 8, 2007)

djamgils said:


> http://play.freecaster.com/1000006/1001309
> 
> preview of the track. its insane.


Good god - my hands turned into claws just watching it. I'd bet by the time you hit the halfway point it's gonna feel like someones taken a ball-peen hammer to everything below your elbows.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I predict Peat or Nico will win, Peat is good in that type of terrain I guess...

Also Sam Hill is good at turns so he may be a good candidate for podium


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

wow.
I want to see how that looks after the race.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

this is going to be good!

http://www.transcendmagazine.com/archives/2007/06/champery_world_2.html


----------



## metalMTB (Sep 15, 2005)

the course doesn't look that bad. but if it does get wet thats going to get pretty slick. People are going to be sliding down the mountain and not being able to stop.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

There are rumors the riders will use this on race day


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> I predict Peat or Nico will win, Peat is good in that type of terrain I guess...
> 
> Also Sam Hill is good at turns so he may be a good candidate for podium


you really go out for the underdogs, don't ya. 

that course would be a true test of disc brakes and low speed compression. love the vid. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

My favorite local trail is just as steep :thumbsup: 

I would love to ride that

P.S. not that I'd ride it as fast as those boys, but I'd rip that sh!t up. 
:band:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Arkayne said:


> oh my facking god, that's insane! I can't wait to ride it!
> 
> pfff yeah right


we ride that stuff all the time...man that looks like fun....not too many rocks to avoid either...should be a good time


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> I would ride with my pajama


exactly


----------



## uncle-mofo (Jul 14, 2006)

Holy, just think of the braking bumps.


----------

